# Can't find my own guitar on the net ?



## attanasio (Mar 15, 2008)

*GK W300 Acoustic : Doesn't seem to exist at all ?*

Hi,
a couple of years ago (4 I think), I bought a guitar. It's a GK W300. It's an acoustic guitar with metal strings. I wanna sell it, but I can't find anything on this guitar at all on the web. Seems like it doesn't even exist. The model number is W300 and the brand GK, it's written on a sticker which is sticked inside the guitar. GK is also written at the top of the guitar (Idk how to call it, I'm francophone.) Can anyone help me on that one, and find some info on that guitar ? I searched everywhere but couldn't find anything at all. 
I can post some pics if that is needed.

Thanks a lot, I'll continue searching but I would appreciate help.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

contact this guy

http://www.brazomusic.com/


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Harmony Central has a few GK reviews (http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/brand/GK) but not of that particular model.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This site had one for sale for $129, but no picture or other info.
GK W300 Acoustic for sale
And it's in French.


----------



## attanasio (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks guys, i think it's a quebec brand, meaning everything is in french, and it seems like they don't have an internet site. 
Since i was wondering the value, i found it is about 150$. 
Thanks


----------

